
Show HN: Rain Relax – Early Access Beta - xScorpionx
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.redwire.rainrelax
======
masonic
Why does it need all these permissions?

This app has access to:

Photos/Media/Files

modify or delete the contents of your USB storage

read the contents of your USB storage

Device ID & call information

read phone status and identity

Storage

modify or delete the contents of your USB storage

read the contents of your USB storage

Phone

read phone status and identity

Wi-Fi connection information

view Wi-Fi connections

Location

precise location (GPS and network-based)

approximate location (network-based)

Other

full network access

view network connections

control vibration

~~~
xScorpionx
Hello masonic, I've been checking, permissions are necessary for the
following: \- Storage: The application can be shared with friends, for example
by whatsapp, facebook, twitter, etc ... \- Phone status: The application is in
2 languages, to know which one to load, need to know what language your device
uses. \- Location: Admob needs it \- Netwotk: It's for admob

In addition, the permissions are not activated, because it only uses what is
necessary, such as to share the app with friends via twitter if you wish, you
can try and see it for yourself in the permissions once installed. The
application uses it locally to work, it is not shared, for this I use a
privacy policy.

~~~
masonic
If the permissions are "not needed", then remove them.

This is a ridiculous amount of unnecessary exposure.

